# Solution to Solution for Cabinet Door Obstruction



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I added a little pantry to the many projects tied to a kitchen remodel. when I built the upper door, I had to limit its height, because a curtain rod, on the wall ninety degrees to it, obstructed opening it.

Keep in mind, my house has low ceilings, compromising the situation more.

In the end, it seemed I had only a few choices:

Leave the area above the door open, so things in the upper shelf could be accessed, but which would look unfinished; or,

In install a filler piece above the door, but which would make accessing things on the upper shelf all but impossible. Lowering the lower shelf would have made the upper shelf more usable, but would have made the lower less so.

The problem was solved when my wife suggested I play with an idea using some of my rare earth magnets. Using them, we merely reach up and pull the filler piece off to access the area.

The frame work both adds to the appearance, and acts as a stop, to keeps the filler from going in too far.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely resolved..
nicely done too...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Slick! 
Buy 'em by the tube...

50-Piece Magnet Sampler - Lee Valley Tools
I keep finding new uses for them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

another thought...

panel hinged to flip up......


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

With hidden (Euro) hings, yep.





Stick486 said:


> another thought...
> 
> panel hinged to flip up......


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Then again, nope, hinges wouldn't have worked. Same problem that required me to shorten the door - the filler couldn't flip up because of the curtain rod.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bi-fold to the right...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicely done...excellent thinking out of the box...


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

That, certainly, would work. I'd also thought of using an under [upper] cabinet recipe holding system, but this was cheap and easy.




Stick486 said:


> bi-fold to the right...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good solution. The last few cabinets I've done I used magnets to hold the kick boards on with. Similar application. I'm like Dan, I always have some around.


----------

